# Convert a Scan to Text



## jonparadise (Sep 28, 2004)

Is there any reliable software out there that will extract text from a page I have scanned into my Mac using a bog standard scanner?

Cheers
Jon


----------



## michaelsanford (Sep 28, 2004)

I believe a version of Adobe Acrobat will do that. I had the same issue recently but my boss had some OCR software for Windows so he did it.

You're looking for what's called OCR (Optical Character Recognition) software. www.versiontracker.com and www.google.com are two good places to check.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 28, 2004)

Any good scanner these days comes with an OCR program installed on it's software cd. You could check with the manufacturer if you lost your cd. 

The program is great because it can scan typed text. I wouldn't even bother much with handwritten text, though through some of the gibberish you can make out some words. 

Came in handy when I had to redesign some manuals to which there were no original docs; I just scanned the printed pieces and put the docs back together again.


----------



## bobw (Sep 28, 2004)

OmniPage Pro


----------

